# Messing Around



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's something I've been messing around with the past few days. All guitars and vocals are into 11 rack and then Sonar for processing.

This is now the final version based on trying to correct some of the issues mentioned below.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Flove-to-change-11-rack-final


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

Cool.
You have nice vocals too.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

sounds like a lot of fun putting that together Dave...
the whole track has some serious tempo issues...I have no idea how to resolve it but it is something you need to address..

Keep on rockin
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Understood. It comes from the way the track was put together. Not something I can fix easily at my end, I added vocals and guitars to existing bass, drums, and keys. I'll take a look and see if I can tweak them but I doubt it. If the issue is just my stuff then I can work with it. 

GTmaker, post: 690738, member: 624"]sounds like a lot of fun putting that together Dave...
the whole track has some serious tempo issues...I have no idea how to resolve it but it is something you need to address..

Keep on rockin
G.[/QUOTE]
Understo


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So far I've isolated the kick drum and rhythm guitar and they appear to be pretty damn close, if not right on. If any off you can point me at something in particular I'd appreciate it  I have a very thick skin and am a rookie at this stuff compared to many of you.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Being retired and having more time for this is good, isn't it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Being retired and having more time for this is good, isn't it.


It is indeed, although I still prefer playing live


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice solo!
But to me, the voice make it!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks T , I appreciate that a lot. 

QUOTE="Ti-Ron, post: 690815, member: 1790"]Nice solo!
But to me, the voice make it![/QUOTE]
T


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very enjoyable and well done! 
Excellent vocals...perfect for the choice of lyrics.
The quality is consistent with being a BMW owner.

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

davetcan said:


> So far I've isolated the kick drum and rhythm guitar and they appear to be pretty damn close, if not right on. If any off you can point me at something in particular I'd appreciate it  I have a very thick skin and am a rookie at this stuff compared to many of you.


I liked it. The bass seems to go off a little every once in awhile but you do well to keep it together. The guitar sits nicely in the background and the recording of the vocals are done very well. As others have said, I really like your voice.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Very enjoyable and well done!
> Excellent vocals...perfect for the choice of lyrics.
> The quality is consistent with being a BMW owner.
> 
> Thanks for posting the link.


LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

Definitely hope you can come up to the Riff Wrath Jam come June.
We are in desperate need of vocals. lol.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Definitely hope you can come up to the Riff Wrath Jam come June.
> We are in desperate need of vocals. lol.


I have a very limited range


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I liked it. The bass seems to go off a little every once in awhile but you do well to keep it together. The guitar sits nicely in the background and the recording of the vocals are done very well. As others have said, I really like your voice.


The other guitar player in our band also mentioned the bass so I'll ask my friend to focus on that and see where that gets us. 

Cheers!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job Dave. I would not have a clue how to turn on all that stuff.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> Excellent job Dave. I would not have a clue how to turn on all that stuff.


me either actually, but I'm learning as I go.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

sent you a PM Dave ....
let me know if it helps.
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Definitely hope you can come up to the Riff Wrath Jam come June.
> We are in desperate need of vocals. lol.


I can sing Winter Wonderland....
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> sent you a PM Dave ....
> let me know if it helps.
> G.


Thanks Gino, I'm sure it will help. We may melt and re-pour just for fun. I'll post anything that I think sounds better (if we get there).


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Well done.

Other than the timing issues already mentioned, the first thing that stands out to me is that the mix is deeper (heavy reverbs and delays) and not as wide (panning and placing instruments across the sound stage) as it should be, imo. Addressing both of these issues will give the song more impact and create a more open and airy mix, something this song begs for.

Overall a great effort on a song that is not easy to produce well.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Ron, really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's take 2. Better/Worse ? Focusing mainly on timing issues as opposed to the mix at the moment. What do you think of the 11 rack vocal and guitar tones? Bass and drums are boosted on this so that we could hear the timing a bit better. I'll replace it with a better mix later.

Should be a little better balanced now.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Fid-love-11-rack-2


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Here's take 2. Better/Worse ? Focusing mainly on timing issues as opposed to the mix at the moment. What do you think of the 11 rack vocal and guitar tones? Bass and drums are boosted on this so that we could hear the timing a bit better. I'll replace it with a better mix later.
> 
> Should be a little better balanced now.


Much better timing wise. I'd kick the vocals up a bit. They get lost in the mix.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Much better timing wise. I'd kick the vocals up a bit. They get lost in the mix.


Good, thanks. I'll spend tomorrow working on the mix and there are still a couple of spots timing wise that i know could be better. I'm considering trying to play bass on this myself, there's a first time for everything  11 rack has a couple of bass presets that will allow me to play one of my guitars.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HEy Dave....
all the timing issues I mentioned are gone....congrats.
there will a time soon that you will have to put the song aside for a bit and revisit it with a fresh ear.
You can get caught up with all the bar by bar details that you can miss the big picture.
My only arrangement suggestion would be that this particular type of song is perfect for production and playing buildup.
Start as simple as you can and keep building as the song progresses.
This applies to instrumentation, busyness of the playing ( bass lines can start simple and build up),drums can do this build up easily too,
and in particular the guitar licks and solos.
Give your guitar work a path to the end so that each segment builds on the last.

OK enough crap out of me....your obviously having fun with this stuff so
keep on rockin

G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Last one, I promise. This is about as good as i can get without learning a lot more about mixing, and becoming a better player  Tried to address all the timing issues i could find and also ended up laying down my own bass track using a preset in the 11 rack and playing it on my SG. Still a couple of places in the guitar tracks I'd like to be better but my ears are tired  Thanks to all of you for listening and providing constructive criticism. 

Always open to suggestions for improving it so please feel free.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Flove-to-change-11-rack-final


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds good Dave.

I particularly like the lead tones. Great choice of a song by the way.

I need to learn how to record at home. For me it's a matter of finding software that feels intuitive. Once I learn the sofware I think I can do some cool things, but so far I've tried a couple of things and just couldn't get comfortable with them.

I want to find something in an interface with at least 16 inputs. For me that may end up being a Mackie DL32R.

I'd have to sell some gear.

Great job on this recording. I'll be interested to hear future tracks as you get more used to the process.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Mike, I'd feel a lot better if I had your fingers


----------

